# Shavings from acryllic Bespoke Pens - saving them but for what purpose?



## mgdesigns (Jan 7, 2023)

I just completed my 9th Bespoke Fountain Pen (kitless), and my young mentor (Nicholas Pasquale) had said to save the shavings.  But what will become of them?  I don't make cast blanks, so how can I dispense the shavings to someone who might be able to incorporate them into a casting?  I have not save the ebonite shavings, only the acryllics.


----------



## Kenny Durrant (Jan 7, 2023)

Not too sure about casting them. All my shavings turn white so not envisioning what finished product you looking for. Now I have found this out. Any and everyone should be aware of the fire hazard shavings and dust are in a dust collection system. Using that information I use a handful to start a fire in my backyard fire pit. They burn hot and fast so it’s really easy to get a fire going. I’m sure that’s not what you were looking for but that’s the purpose they serve me.


----------

